# F 450 INSURANCE IN TEXAS



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Anybody getting a decent insurance rate on a F450? The best I have been able to come up with for liability for 99 F450 is just a few dollars a month from what full coverage on my 2018 silverado that is fully loaded cost, The F450 is my service truck. Both trucks have farm tags. My insurance guy said he would just not insure it no more than it is on the road. I need a new insurance guy that is a given. Any ideas?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I take it is is not law to have liability insurance there then???


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

We have a local insurance company he works through Liberty mutual does our insurance for all the tractors and trucks. He gives us reasonable rates but even then f450 is classified as commercial even if it’s farm registered so insurance is always higher.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Insurance on our F550 is about the same as the F250 and the CRV. through a small, local company and an agent who is also a farmer. Took some shopping around.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Yes it is Josh. Yes Mark that commercial is the added cost even if you use as a farm truck.
Mike can you pm me a contact for your insurance guy it is worth a shot.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My 1/2 ton with a flatbed with bale spikes has commercial insurance due to having flatbed. Commercial insurance is cheaper than regular auto insurance. My auto/equipment/home insurance is with Germania. In 30 plus yrs of Germania Ins coverage I've had several claims including a tractor burning,rd baler burning,disc hay cutter on 2 occasions hitting obstructions in hay field & truck damage from hitting an animal


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

seventyfourci said:


> Yes it is Josh. Yes Mark that commercial is the added cost even if you use as a farm truck.
> Mike can you pm me a contact for your insurance guy it is worth a shot.


An insurance agent was actually telling you to just not insure it for all the more you'd be driving it?


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Jim my commercial insurance is 4 or 5 times higher for liability on the f450.
Josh he said that is he would do rather than pay the rate they want.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, insurance doesn't cross state lines very well.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Mike I was thinking he could recommend someone in my area with his knowledge of the business.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

seventyfourci
If you don't mind could you provide you present insurance co? I've had State Farm Auto insurance & presently have Germania. Germania is located in Brenham,Tx. Germania is substantially cheaper than State Farm auto.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Jim you will love this"Farmers" have a good day.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Could always give Gieco a try. I have had them for years now and every time I go to get a quote to replace it, they just can't be beat. Since I am looking to finance a new tractor that will require insurance, I just went and got some quotes for home and auto and equipment, and other than the tractor, they all came back substantially higher than what I pay now. Only the home insurance went down, but not enough to justify a change.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

AC I will give them a shot but on the old interweb they do not even list a F450. No one has a F450 listed. Every one I have received a estimate from I had to do it on the phone which kinda chaps my ass because I have all the info in the first email and I can forward it but not no but hell no. I am a 1 man show and the daylight does not last very long. Between feeding livestock and checking cows and calfs and lets not forget the idiot bricks I really do not have time to be on hold. Enough of my rant.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

So did you find out anything new on this? I think the reason the F450 is not listed is because there are two variants made of the F450. The pickup which has a GVWR of 14K and the chassis cab which is Commercial and GVWR of 16K. Both fall under commercial insurance ratings and are not considered as a passenger vehicle even though the F450 Pickup is just that. 

I have been looking into our vehicle situation and going over things, I have an F150 and an F350, the F350 is used to tow our 5th wheel and do heavy lifting while the F150 is my DD, but since March of 2020, I no longer drive 120 miles a day, in fact it didn't get driven for a very good portion of 2020 which killed the battery in it. After combining the insurance and loan payments, I found I could potentially save $400 a month if I replace them both with a new truck. 

I debated going the F450 route since the cost difference between similar trims is minimal. What turned me away from the F450 was the State of Illinois. That 14K GVWR would have me paying an extra $100 a year on plates and bi annual inspections. Bad enough I have to have annual inspections on my F350 and need D plates, all because it has a GVWR over 10K. We used to be able to use standard B pickup plates on them for personal use, but not anymore. When I had my 99 F350 Dually 7.3 powerstroke crew cab, I just had regular B plates and no one batted an eye. 

I ordered a 2022 F350 SRW Platinum long bed with the 6.7, should see it in 9 months. It has a GVWR of 12,500, but I don't see an issue of having to go to F plates even though it is over 12,000 pounds.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I am still checking prices and you are correct about the chassis cab but with farm tags in Texas the commercial should not be there. If and when I find a solution I intend to let everyone know. The only reason I purchased the truck was I knew the owner it was a 99 and it had under a hundred thousand miles on it and I could rig it up with welder torch and tools air compressor full assortment of mechanic tools and still haul 14 5x6 round bales of coastal hay. It does not get the best mileage but with the v 10 it does not struggle with the loads I put on it. I am glad the 14 bale trailer I have has 3 axles with good brakes on all 3 axles.


----------



## Kasif (2 d ago)

seventyfourci said:


> Anybody getting a decent insurance rate on a F450? The best I have been able to come up with for liability for 99 F450 is just a few dollars a month from what full coverage on my 2018 silverado that is fully loaded cost, The F450 is my service truck. Both trucks have farm tags. My insurance guy said he would just not insure it no more than it is on the road. I need a new insurance guy that is a given. Any ideas?


My suggestion would be to shop around and get some quotes from different providers, it's always a good idea to compare options. Specialized insurers who focus on commercial vehicles might be a good place to start


----------

